# Problems finishing spalted Sycamore



## jbander (Jan 6, 2012)

I have two test pieces of spalted sycamore. I'm using to test for my table , I was told they are hard to finish. this is what I've done so far, On one I used Minwax wood finish as a sealer coat and the other I used cut Polyurethane cut with 50% mineral spirits for the other sealer coat on the other peice, then I proceeded to rub the 50-50 poly hand rubbed on 1/2 of each piece, the other half I used straight brushed poly. I have 5 coats on each piece , hand applied and brushed and I still have dry spots on the wood. What should I do , my thoughts are switching to lacquer , if that would do any better on finishing or I guess just keep on apply more brushed poly, hoping that it will finally cover. Any Ideas are welcome


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Light wash coat of shellac to fill in the pores and lightly sand then finish over the top, you'll want to get as clear a shellac as you can.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Russ nailed it.

Steve


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Strip it and refinish with waterborne poly.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Waterborne poly REALLY raises the grain on sycamore (and not just on the first coat). Just a warning.


----------

